# fishfinder for pier fishing



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

any reccomendations?

I am looking at the Hummingbird Smart Cast Fish Finder which has the cool feature that you attach it to your line then it wirelessly transmits back to your screen so you can see the fish and structure out where you cast. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

data is scrambled in rough water. like waves and surf. works great on the lake though


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was reviewed here.


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

I went ahead and ordered the SmartCaster. It should be fun to play around with, at least. The review cautiously suggested that as a first generation product it may not be much more than a novelty. That lowers my expectations about just how great it is, but I thought, what the heck! I also saw a couple of reports on other fishing boards that suggested it's pretty good. I'll report back after it arrives and I've had a chance to use it.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

From personal experience, it does suck in either rough waters or the bay in general. My bro had one and it worked great at lakes and ponds but gives no reading using it in moderate conditions in the bay. Also, it does take away from fishing in general when you use it since you'll have to cast and reel it in just to locate any fish. So basically, it is a toy. I wouldn't risk putting a hook on the sonar thing either cause it may snag costing you more money.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Read about one...*

I read an article about using it fishing for big catfish, which stated they are spooked by a boat overhead or the sound of a sinker hitting the water. The guy towed the depth finder with a radio controlled battery powered boat to find the fish. Also he had his line towed out by the same boat. When he found the fish, he hit a switch and it released the bait to land right in front the cat’s mouth. Claimed he could pick out the fish he wanted. Kinda takes the luck out of the sport…......where can I get one? Lucks been bad lately.

mapcaster


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

I have no such hopes that it will allow me to get quite that scientific in my approach, and I doubt that it is all that precise. But it sure sounds like fun to play around with, and maybe it will help me catch a few more fish. I ordered mine from the Bass Pro Shops Online store, and I think you also can get it direct from the manufacturer on their site. With a name like "mapcaster," I would assume that you were already pretty high tech on such things.


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

I got one as a gift for Christmas....I have used it for crappie fishing around bridge pilings....and it works great so far. The casting it out part is not bad at all. Actually allows you to work and area in between boat and the distance you cast all in one cast. I am looking forward to using it for a bunch of other situations....I fish out of a canoe...and this gadget will help me out alot.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Would it be any good surf casting? I would think that the range would be a limitation when cast the distance required for surf fishing.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

jcreamer said:


> *Would it be any good surf casting? I would think that the range would be a limitation when cast the distance required for surf fishing. *


It sucks in the bay. Most of the time the water is just too choppy to use it. Range would be a problem if you're casting it out with a surf rod.


----------

